# UK Landline phone in Dubai



## Yorki (Feb 10, 2013)

Hi no such thing as a stupid question but here goes...

Do UK landline telephones work in Dubai? I've seen that the socket/plugs are similar if not the same and wondered if anyone had tried their UK phone over here? 

The furniture gets packed up in the UK next week and if the phones work they can go in the 'bring to dubai box....'


Thanks


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

I don't see why it wouldn't, but not tried it


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

It should work. In theory any landline phone should work anywhere provided you can connect it to the wall socket.


----------



## Yorki (Feb 10, 2013)

Thank you all, I'll let you knoew if it works....


----------



## claredoc (Aug 24, 2011)

BT phones do not work in Dubai sockets...I know, I tried And it failed :0(


----------



## zoxtech (Mar 24, 2013)

ofcourse they work


----------



## claredoc (Aug 24, 2011)

Mine didn't......did you try? If you read the leaflets that come with BT phones as well, it specifically states that the phones will jot work in boxes other than BT boxes. I tried with 2 lots of BT phones and they most definitely DID NOT work


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

It's to do with the plug. Basically, if you look at the plug that goes in the wall here, I think it has to be a four core and I think the plug that goes into the instrument is a two core. The number relates to the number of copper coloured wires you can see in the plug. You can purchase these in the supermarket. I bought at BT instrument over here many, many years ago and that's what I did, but it may have changed....


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Yorki said:


> Hi no such thing as a stupid question but here goes...
> 
> Do UK landline telephones work in Dubai? I've seen that the socket/plugs are similar if not the same and wondered if anyone had tried their UK phone over here?
> 
> ...


If your UK phone comes with a detachable lead - then it will work in Dubai.

In the UK, one end of the lead has the UK BT plug and the other end has an RJ11 plug - that goes into the phone (in our case a cordless base station).

When we had our phone & internet box installed by Etisalat the GPON unit already had an RJ11 to RJ11 lead supplied with it.

One end was plugged into the GPON unit and the other end plugged straight into our UK phone - and it worked straight way.

The GPON unit is the white box that has the incoming fibre optic cable from the street. This then has the phone, router and TV boxes all plugged into it for an Elife connection.

Cheers

Steve


----------

